

Best Hacker Movies of All Time [Vote] - Baustin
http://blog.smartbear.com/software-quality/top-10-hacker-movies-of-all-time/

======
jksmith
They need to have "Real Genius" on there somewhere. Symbolics is actually
listed in the credits, presumably for the contrived simulations that were run.

------
Codhisattva
Separate out the biopic & documentaries into a new list. They definitely have
a different kind of appeal.

~~~
Baustin
That's a good point. I really should go back and split them up at some point.

------
cpfohl
Jurassic Park has an awesome scene of epic hacking....

~~~
Baustin
"It's a Unix system! I know this."

~~~
qbrass
The book actually explained why she knew what she was doing.

The movie seemed more interested in product placement for SGI and Apple.

------
Paul_S
Ghost in the Shell but no Blade Runner?

... although I still can't tell if it's a joke list or not because Hackers is
on it.

~~~
xsmasher
Did Blade Runner have a hacking scene? I don't recall one.

------
joshguthrie
> "Hackers" 3rd on the list

nothingtodohere.jpg

------
julochrobak
it should rather be top 8, 16, or 32...

~~~
jarven
i was pointing out that the list is in fact showing 11 movies.

~~~
Baustin
A Listly user must have added one that they thought belonged on the list. I
guess this could really become the top ##, depending on how many additions are
made.

------
jarven
Shouldn't it say top 11?

~~~
Baustin
Looks like a Listly user added one that they thought should be on the list.

------
davidsmith8900
\- The Matrix should definitely be number one. What about Minority Report?

